# Floppy eggs problem



## danieltspencer (Dec 8, 2007)

I can't seem to make eggs right.  I'm going for just plain fried eggs, either in an iron skillet or nonstick pan.  One of my biggest issues is that they don't get firm enough.  so if I try to flip them they just fold over.  I just cooked some on about a quarter heat, amost low, in an iron skillet with bacon grease, they were very soft andwere starting to stick.  Thanks


----------



## DramaQueen (Dec 8, 2007)

*If you want firm eggs, cook them a little longer although you may make the yolk hard and dry.  The eggs will fold because they're pliable with is what they're supposed to be.  Stiff eggs are overcooked.  If you want to flip them, lay a spatula under the entire egg, then turn rather than flip,  from the  edge gently.  They'll turn easily without breaking the yolk.  This may take some practice but you'll get the hang of it.*

*BTW, if you're looking to cook the top of the yolk, I just cover the pan  as it's cooking,  and the yolk will cook and form a film over itself.  Cook the egg over very low heat so as not to dry it out or burn the bottom.  I get a perfectly cooked egg every time.  So can you.*


----------



## danieltspencer (Dec 8, 2007)

Thank you.  I dont really care about clipping it just getting it cooked enough.  I made some the other day that were good, almost perfect, but the yolks were a little too runny and the bottom was starting to get crispy.  Ill cover the eggs next time.  
Also, I was reading in a cookbook that stuggested to put water into the eggs after the white, well became white.  Any idea what this does?


----------



## Barb L. (Dec 8, 2007)

Daniel I add about a Tbls. or 2 of water- it makes steam that helps cook the egg faster.  (after the whites set good, on med. low or lower).
Covered too !


----------



## mozart (Dec 8, 2007)

danieltspencer said:


> Also, I was reading in a cookbook that suggested to put water into the eggs after the white, well became white. Any idea what this does?


 
This is what I do.  Add about two teaspoons of water along the outside edge of the pan, off the egg if possible and cover.  The steam will set the white and the thinner white over the yoke.

This takes some practice to not end up with a hard yoke (unless that is your desire), so don't be afraid to take off the cover after about 30 seconds and peek.  If it is white over the yoke, it is done perfectly for me.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 8, 2007)

mozart said:


> This is what I do.  Add about two teaspoons of water along the outside edge of the pan, off the egg if possible and cover.  The steam will set the white and the thinner white over the yoke.
> 
> This takes some practice to not end up with a hard yoke (unless that is your desire), so don't be afraid to take off the cover after about 30 seconds and peek.  If it is white over the yoke, it is done perfectly for me.




This is exactly what I do, too.  The only thing I would add is I spray the pan with some non-stick cooking spray before adding the egg and water.  My eggs always come out perfect and simply slide out of the pan onto a plate.


----------



## mozart (Dec 8, 2007)

Katie E said:


> This is exactly what I do, too. The only thing I would add is I spray the pan with some non-stick cooking spray before adding the egg and water. My eggs always come out perfect and simply slide out of the pan onto a plate.


 
Ahh... the pan.

Well I never use a cast iron pan for eggs...to many variables to deal with for something so simple.

I use a good non-stick 8 inch pan and enough real butter to eliminate any possibility of a healthful meal. It never sticks

By the way, I think two tablespoons of water mentioned above is two much unless you are cooking enough eggs to feed a Boyscout Troop. The idea is to have no water left when you slide the eggs out. Otherwise you get eggs swimming in water and soggy toast on the side. I hate when that happens.


----------



## Jeff G. (Dec 8, 2007)

danieltspencer said:


> I can't seem to make eggs right.  I'm going for just plain fried eggs, either in an iron skillet or nonstick pan.  One of my biggest issues is that they don't get firm enough.  so if I try to flip them they just fold over.  I just cooked some on about a quarter heat, amost low, in an iron skillet with bacon grease, they were very soft andwere starting to stick.  Thanks



Baste the top of the egg with a little of the hot oil using a spoon.  It will slightly cook the top.  It will then turn easier.


----------



## DramaQueen (Dec 8, 2007)

mozart said:


> Ahh... the pan.
> 
> Well I never use a cast iron pan for eggs...to many variables to deal with for something so simple.
> 
> ...


 
*I agree with Mozart. All of my cookware is cast iron, either LeCreuset or Lodge but I never use these for eggs. I always use a non-stick pan. I put 1/2 tsp butter in the pan. If you're using oil to baste the eggs, you may be using far too much fat. Your eggs will be swimming in oil.  But to each their own. *


*As for the water, I don't want my eggs to steam, I want them to fry. Don't like watery eggs.*


----------



## Bilby (Dec 9, 2007)

I always use a non-stick frypan (or the base of the sandwich maker) but that's because that's all I have!!  I use a dob of butter or marg - just a centimetre or so on a knife. No problem with eggs sticking ever.

My mum likes her egg yolk "closed", so we just tilt the pan to get the bit of hot fat -maybe half a teaspoon - and spoon it over the yolk and the uncooked albumen.  The yolk is still runny inside but the albumen is all cooked (white).

I just like the egg to be runny so a bit of uncooked albumen doesn't bother me in the slightest and would rather have a runny gooey thick egg than crispy. But that's just me!


----------

